# 18650 Headlamp Weight?



## MrBrown (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm interested in one of the angle lights that can also be used as a headlamp. I would prefer it to use an 18650 battery, but I do have a concern about the overall weight. Did you ever find the weight of the flashlight to be an issue?


----------



## parametrek (Apr 30, 2018)

I've never had a problem but it depends on how you are using it. I've worn them while running and it works but the headband need to be properly fitted.

Cavers will often wear 2 of them at once mounted on a heavy helmet.


----------



## yellow (Apr 30, 2018)

depends on the light itself ...
when it is balanced --> battery pack at back, light at front ... no prob.
when it is too front heavy, You have to try.

PS, for me: 
Zebralight H600 ... perfect
Solarforce L2E ... just that tad too heavy and bulky to be appreciated


----------



## zerostyle (May 1, 2018)

I have a Skilhunt H03 which is one of the lightest 18650 right angle lights out there (44g for the light itself, around 130g with headband/light holder/18650 battery). 

It's heavy. I also dislike the top headband. With that said, the body is so light that it's only 1oz heavier than AA lights like the Thrunite TH20.

It's really hard to beat the energy density of 18650's, but I do find them a bit weighty and bulky on the head. I wish they made an AA model with similar materials like the hold H15 with new materials.

The main thing is it gets down to runtime.

For ultralight, something like the Nitecore NU25 looks great, but I don't like the idea of no replaceable batteries since it will become disposable in 5-7 years. The Thrunite TH20 is a great AA light for $30, but again only saves you an ounce compared to the H03, and you get like 5x less runtime.

Let me know what oyu end up with!


----------



## n2mb_racing (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm researching the lightest 18650 headlamps for running. I currently use a ZLH52 H52 AA Headlamp Cool White with a Vapcell INR14500 L10 1050mAh (Purple) 2020, which is really quite nice. 300 lm for about an hour. But, I'm interested in more light for a bit longer. 

I don't want a floody light to prevent blinding people I'm running with. I had a floody Zebralight H502 before that everyone was annoyed with. 

It seems like the Zebralight H600c below is still the lightest and brightest, despite being over 2 years old. USB recharging would be nice, but it seems like that adds weight. 

Also, I'm realizing that the H52 I have now is cool white, looking at my order confirmation from 3 years ago. I believe that is 6300k, so perhaps I should get the 5000k version of the H600c, since I like the color temp of the H52.

Any other lights to consider?

H600c Mk IV 18650 XHP50.2 5000K High CRI Headlamp
http://www.zebralight.com/H600d-Mk-IV-18650-XHP502-5000K-High-CRI-Headlamp_p_236.html
1.4 oz (39 gram)

3.0 oz (84.6 gram) with ZL635 battery
4.4 oz (124.6 gram) with ZL635 battery and headband


125g total 




NITECORE HC33 1800 Lumens High Lumen
https://www.nitecorestore.com/NITECORE-HC33-Headlamp-p/fl-nite-hc33.htm
http://budgetlightforum.com/node/59475
51 grams without battery or headband?
est 40 g headband, 45.6g battery
136.6 total?




Fenix HM61R Rechargeable Headlamp
https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hm61r-rechargeable-headlamp/
3.5 oz excluding battery
100 g
unprotected 3500 panasonic 47g
147g total?!


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Nov 1, 2020)

I use the h600fc as my main headlamp for everything. Weight is not and issue for everyday tasks and the strap across the top of your head does a good job to keep the light from bouncing up and down as long as you have it properly tightened down. The rubber mount does a good job securing the light at whatever angle you leave it at. Plus, they make great EDC lights as well. The right angle is nice for setting down and shining out towards something. I also find myself clipping it to my shirt pocket a lot as well for a quick hands free. It's hard to beat zebralight when it comes to headlamps IMO.


----------



## desmobob (Nov 1, 2020)

I have two: an ArmyTek and a Zebralight. Both seem VERY light and comfortable to me, especially as a previous user of headlamps with 4xAA battery packs attached (Fenix HP25 and old Black Diamond Icon). I'm a hiker and hunter, not a runner though... maybe runner would have a different opinion.


----------



## n2mb_racing (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks! I'm currently running with the Zebralight H52 with a Vapcell INR14500 L10 1050mAh battery. It's 70 grams with band and battery. Very light! But, only runs an hour at full brightness (300 lm).

I think the third strap would help a lot to keep it secure with the extra weight.


----------



## n2mb_racing (Nov 2, 2020)

Robot Mania FU said:


> I use the h600fc as my main headlamp for everything. Weight is not and issue for everyday tasks and the strap across the top of your head does a good job to keep the light from bouncing up and down as long as you have it properly tightened down. The rubber mount does a good job securing the light at whatever angle you leave it at. Plus, they make great EDC lights as well. The right angle is nice for setting down and shining out towards something. I also find myself clipping it to my shirt pocket a lot as well for a quick hands free. It's hard to beat zebralight when it comes to headlamps IMO.



Interesting that you like the floody H600Fc. I found the H502 floody lamp blinded everyone around me, while the H52 doesn't.


----------



## Buck91 (Nov 2, 2020)

I have an armytek wizard pro xhp50 warm. It is an outstanding headlamp.

That said, my sc64w is an outstanding pocket light. I’d have zero hesitation going ZL if my AT ever fails.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 5, 2020)

n2mb_racing said:


> Interesting that you like the floody H600Fc. I found the H502 floody lamp blinded everyone around me, while the H52 doesn't.



You can get their 18650 headlamps in a non-frosted lens version, too. Much less floody. Generally, less useful as a headlamp, IMO, but if you're around other people, it's probably better for them.

You might opt for a red light, if people around you are bothered by white light. Red is much less distracting.


----------



## LogansRun (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll weigh in here with my two cents: I can't say that I do much night-running but I have done some night-time hikes with my ZL 600c MK IV and older 600w MK II and I have no issues with the weight of either light. It may be more a personal preference: I know some people find 1xAA light just perfect and 18650 lights just too heavy. YMMV.



WalkIntoTheLight said:


> You can get their 18650 headlamps in a non-frosted lens version, too. Much less floody. Generally, less useful as a headlamp, IMO, but if you're around other people, it's probably better for them.


Interesting perspective. I find frosted headlamps better for short distance, i.e. campsite, duties or working on car, looking for things in the garage, basement, attic, closet. 

For walking / hiking at night, I find frosted lens on a headlamp shows a wall of light with very little separation which reduces depth perception. Especially true when mountain biking or when there is some mist / fog. I went for a night hike in Yosemite about 2 years ago, I had my older 600w MKII and I found the 12 degree spot / 80 spill reached out more and the spot provided more detail and depth. 

I recently did a night hike along an old rail trail with my newer 600c MKIV Plus and the 17 degree hotspot / 80 spill wasn't good enough, even with the 4000K tint, to give me a lot of depth. Even about 20-25 feet out, there wasn't enough separation. The light was still too diffused to give good depth perception for my eyes. Of course, one can argue that, when hiking, you should only care about the next 5-10 feet in front of you but when you're looking up at the trail, it was difficult to see much detail. YMMV, it may be my older eyes and also personal preference.


----------



## sirpetr (Dec 22, 2020)

For night walking, working or camping its absolutely fine, but I wouldnt recommend it much for running. For running, I have good feeling from a fenix wide plastics holder, but the strap over the head is must. If you do running exclusively I would choose rather something with counter-balance or smaller battery.


----------

